# Ello



## hellome (Dec 9, 2010)

Another newbee here so thought I'd pop by and say hello everyone.


----------



## Sync (Dec 9, 2010)

As a self-proclaimed newbies, I say hello to you back


----------



## hellome (Dec 9, 2010)

Hi Sync - thanks for the hello reply! Looking forward to getting to know people around here


----------



## VcatoV (Dec 9, 2010)

Hey!  Also a newbie (we have to support each other somehow right? heh).  What do you usually write/what style?


----------



## hellome (Dec 9, 2010)

I write teenage fiction. What do you guys write?


----------



## VcatoV (Dec 9, 2010)

I write mostly non-fiction and a few short stories.

Who, would you say, was your biggest inspiration?
Have you ever submitted your writing to a contest or been published?


----------



## hellome (Dec 9, 2010)

I published my own books which actually sold pretty well.

Re contests there is one running at the moment specifically for independently published books and self published books. I don't know if people here would be interested in it. I was going to post it on the forum but couldn't really find the best place to post it.
If anyone's interested the link is::   The International Rubery Book Award - Home

I have entered poetry and short story competitions too. Never won though! 

Have you been published? Non fiction is usually a good seller.


----------



## Sync (Dec 9, 2010)

Hello. Well done on the publish. I have through the years tried to learn from all genres(whether successfully or not is something debatable) But I like horror/fantasy and poetry.

small things have been accepted, but no novel.


----------



## Jane Martin (Dec 9, 2010)

Hiya, I've also just joined up...

I write mostly poetry, few short stories and I have had an idea for a novel for a long time that I havent done anything about- mostly because I doubt that anybody would actually want to read it lol!  The characters have been living my head for a long time though, I've become quite fond of them.  I should be careful who I say that to- in some circles it would be taken as delusional or psychotic lol

Maybe a little sad to say, my biggest inspiration to write was my junior school English teacher, who still pops into my head with a critique when I write anything!  As far as authors and poets are concerned, my inspirations have been many and varied.


----------



## Jane Martin (Dec 9, 2010)

I would love to have a childrens book published, I used to write a lot of childrens stories but they've all been lost over the years.  I'd like to get back to that too.


----------



## VcatoV (Dec 9, 2010)

hellome said:


> I published my own books which actually sold pretty well.
> 
> Re contests there is one running at the moment specifically for independently published books and self published books. I don't know if people here would be interested in it. I was going to post it on the forum but couldn't really find the best place to post it.
> If anyone's interested the link is:: **The International Rubery Book Award - Home
> ...



Very nice!  Congrats on being published!

And thanks for sharing the website...I will definitely have to check that out.  I have yet to be published, and am honing my non-fiction skills since my ultimate goal there is to be published in some sort of academic journal (yes, I do plan on going all the way to PhD--yes, I am crazy).  As for fiction, I just began writing, so have yet to really try and get published.


----------



## VcatoV (Dec 9, 2010)

Jane Martin said:


> Hiya, I've also just joined up...
> 
> I write mostly poetry, few short stories and I have had an idea for a novel for a long time that I havent done anything about- mostly because I doubt that anybody would actually want to read it lol!  The characters have been living my head for a long time though, I've become quite fond of them.  I should be careful who I say that to- in some circles it would be taken as delusional or psychotic lol
> 
> Maybe a little sad to say, my biggest inspiration to write was my junior school English teacher, who still pops into my head with a critique when I write anything!  As far as authors and poets are concerned, my inspirations have been many and varied.


 

Hello Jane!  If I were you, I'd post a new thread so that people can see and respond to you, not thinking that it is Hellomo .  

But there is nothing sad in who your inspiration is--that is _your_ inspiration.  And likewise, go ahead and write your novel.  If no one reads it, that's their problem.  And if you would enjoy reading it, then that is all that matters.  Write it!


----------



## Jane Martin (Dec 9, 2010)

VavtoV,
          Thank you!  This is exactly what made me decide to join a writers' forum, to chat to people who understand the concept of writing for writings' sake.

What are you studying?  I'm also planning to do a PhD, that will be a fair bit in the future though...


----------



## Jane Martin (Dec 9, 2010)

Sync / Hellome,  nice to meet you.  It's good to know other people are getting started at the same time as me.  Theres something horrible about being the only current post in a newbie thread lol


----------



## hellome (Dec 9, 2010)

Hello Jane - nice to meet you today too. Yes, I know what you mean about being the only new post! I thought my hello post would sit there with no replies at all until it disappeared from site!
I must say, everyone seems rather friendly here 

Vcatov - hope your studies go well. I am just finishing off a masters.


----------



## Jane Martin (Dec 9, 2010)

what kind of thing do you write?  I have a general feeling that my novel will be aimed at older teens/ young adults.


----------



## VcatoV (Dec 9, 2010)

Jane Martin said:


> VavtoV,
> Thank you!  This is exactly what made me decide to join a writers' forum, to chat to people who understand the concept of writing for writings' sake.
> 
> What are you studying?  I'm also planning to do a PhD, that will be a fair bit in the future though...



I am studying History and Philosophy, with the hopes of studying the Philosophy of History (sounds like wordplay, but it isn't).

What about you?


----------



## VcatoV (Dec 9, 2010)

hellome said:


> Hello Jane - nice to meet you today too. Yes, I know what you mean about being the only new post! I thought my hello post would sit there with no replies at all until it disappeared from site!
> I must say, everyone seems rather friendly here
> 
> Vcatov - hope your studies go well. I am just finishing off a masters.


 
Thanks!  I actually have two finals today, but am posting here instead lol.  What are you studying?


----------



## Jane Martin (Dec 9, 2010)

I've just finished my Psychology degree & am in the 2nd (and thankfully final) year of my diploma in counselling.  I'm enjoying it, but its really hard work.  Very good for me as a person and as a writer though.  I'm getting lot out of it on a personal level.


----------



## Nickie (Dec 9, 2010)

Hi there, and welcome to the forums.



Nickie


----------



## Gumby (Dec 9, 2010)

Welcome hellome, glad you've joined us.


----------

